# Advice on CPO M5



## otacon (Jun 11, 2003)

I saw a 2001 M5 at the dealership today, and I'm kind of itching for it.

It's a T.Silver, 2001 M5 w/ 29k miles. It's got PDC, NAV, rear sun-shade etc. CPO.

Is this a good deal?

Also, I was told that a CPO means that the car was NEVER in any accidents etc, is this true :dunno:

The sticker for it was $58K, but I'm sure it can be talked down a bunch. What do u guys think a fair price should be? I'm new to the M5s.

TIA


----------



## flattothefloor (Feb 14, 2004)

*lucky you*

Check out this link buddy.
http://www.bmwworld.com/engines/s62.htm
Act now before it's sold :thumbup:


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

I'm also looking for a late model E39 M5. From what I've seen, the price quoted is not bad for a CPO car. CPO cars at BMW dealers seem to cost $5-10k more than similar cars from private sellers or from non-CPO dealers. I haven't decided if the CPO is worth this surprisingly high price difference.

I'm not sure about the accident question; I would certainly run a check on the car yourself.

Good luck; let us know if you get it! M5 lust, when caught, is hard to get rid of. The only thing holding me back at the moment is premium fuel prices plus 13 MPG.

Kevin


----------



## otacon (Jun 11, 2003)

KevinM said:


> I'm also looking for a late model E39 M5. From what I've seen, the price quoted is not bad for a CPO car. CPO cars at BMW dealers seem to cost $5-10k more than similar cars from private sellers or from non-CPO dealers. I haven't decided if the CPO is worth this surprisingly high price difference.
> 
> I'm not sure about the accident question; I would certainly run a check on the car yourself.
> 
> ...


I know what u mean. My local dealer also has a 2003 M5 @ 68K w/ 9000 miles on it. I'm sure the price can come down, especially with the new M5 coming out, but I'm still trying to decide right now. I may decide to go M3 instead... new M3, used M5. It's a toss up.

I'm also considering if there's a new e39 M5 somewhere, BMW has a lot of good incentives for the e39s right now so that may be the way to go.

And fuel prices are around $1.83 for me here, and yeah, it's going up still.


----------



## KevinM (May 2, 2003)

I agree; once the E60 M5 is actually in the dealers, hopefully the E39s will come down a bit. Premium here is $2.11/gal and going up...  

Kevin


----------



## ffchun (Apr 18, 2004)

otacon said:


> I saw a 2001 M5 at the dealership today, and I'm kind of itching for it.
> 
> It's a T.Silver, 2001 M5 w/ 29k miles. It's got PDC, NAV, rear sun-shade etc. CPO.
> 
> ...


It seems like a fair price, hopefully you can take the extended warranty if available


----------

